# Muni Inspectors



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Your shop should have painted his office! Would have been a lot cheeper for you, I'll bet.

Typical thinking (and not caring) attitude . . .

Will your shop recover their costs for your return trip for the failed inspection? Probably not. I've sucked up similar costs.

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------

